# It's finally gone



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/07/14/422939198/the-last-boston-snow-farm-finally-melts

Some info on how it lasted this long...

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...st-won-melt/b89Zgg8N9ltetckQvFbHWN/story.html


----------

